# fuji bbtsg



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

BBTSG-6# RING 6 $2.75 BBTSG-8# RING 8 $2.95 BBTSG-10# RING 10 $3.10 BBTSG-12# RING 12 $3.49 BBTSG-16# RING 16 $4.20 BBTSG-20# RING 20 $5.25 BBTSG-25# RING 25 $6.10 BBTSG-30# RING 30$ 7.30 Spin Tops 4#6#7#8#10#$3.50 Black Guide


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

PM or text 1-850-760-8863


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/custombyjavier


----------

